# marketing in Sydney



## Torres9 (Oct 6, 2009)

hi to everybody! i'm emanuele and i'm italian.. i'm a final year student in economics and international marketing, to be graduated i miss the final document(in italy is a sort of research that we have to explain for the final exam) and i wuold know if is easy find a job in his field in sydney? also i will come with a working holyday visa.. thanks! if you had evry kind of info.. about wages.. company or more.. please help me..


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi emanuelle and welcome to the forum,

We have this global financial crisis you know and Australia is not immune from it either and so it may be difficult to find work in your area of training, especially if English is not so good just yet.

If I was you, I would be prepared to look at whatever work opportunities there may be, especially with living costs in Sydney not so cheap.

If you have a look in our travel section you'll see a lot of threads about travelling about and I have posted often on ways of keeping costs down.

You might want to consider travelling about and even doing some regional specific work that could lead to a second WHV and that will give more time in Australia, improve the english and you could find some work and maybe even an employer sponsor eventually if that was to interest you.

If you have a bit of exposure to the Italian wine industry, we have many different areas in Australia and there is a lot of marketing that goes on. Maybe worth considering taking any sort of a job and then seeing whether there is a marketing opportunity in that.

Good luck and keep in touch with the forum to let us know how you go or to help with any other information.

Ciao


----------



## Torres9 (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks thnks thanks!!! 
yes i come o aussie to improve my english to obtain a skilled visa the following year.. 
i 'm prepared to evey work.. i want to make a great exsperience!
is easy find a common work like waiter or shop assistant? and permits me to live(go out the night and make travel trough the aussie)?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I do not think in current circumstances that I would necessarily call it easy or say how easy it may be for with unemployment levels higher here and also many in full time employment having reduced working hours, there are a lot of Australians also seeking part time work and waiting and shop assistant areas are those that are readily looked at.

All you can do is have a look when you get out here, be prepared to walk about the more popular areas, The Harbour and nearby areas, Bondi, Manly etc. and have a look in windows of shops as sometimes that have notices up but also do not be backward in just asking - you could ask 100 -1000 times before finding something, if at all.

Up around the Central Railway Station [another area with quite a few pubs/restaurants, but more scattered] there are quite a few youth hostels and they often have work opportunity adverts on notice boards - BUG - the Backpackers' Ultimate guide to budget travel in Australia will list all hostels.

If you are fixed on wanting to stay in Sydney, have a look at Sleeping With The Enemy as it should be cheaper than a hostel and perhaps there will be some longer term people there with contacts/knowledge.

If you are coming in next couple of months that will also present another problem for Sydney accommodation will be very scarce leading up to Xmas and near impossible to find between Xmas and NYE but if you were here early enough perhaps the extra people in Sydney may make a job easier to find and you might find someone who has a spare room/bed through work for the Xmas/NYE period.

If you find slim pickings in Sydney, Melbourne has a reasonably large Italian community in Carlton/Fitzroy area and a grouping of restaurants/bars/cafes in Lygon street is known as Little Italy and may be worth checking out, there also being many more restaurants about Melbourne, Hardware Lane having a bit of an Italian taste, and then many more laneway/arcade restaurants/cafes and Southbank is a huge area of restaurants, food hall, Casino etc.


----------

